# Tracking collar for sale



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I ordered a tracking collar for a customer and the company sent me a tree collar instead of a point collar. If anyone needs a tracking collar for dogs then let me know. I will send it back but I fugured I would sell it at cost to someone if they can use it.

Collar is a Tracker Classic 2 dog. Freq is 216. Great collar for hounds and will also work for a pointing dogs. Let me know otherwise I will send it back and trade it in.

550.00 is the price

801-427-5179


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you still have the collar?


----------

